

Web apps with no back end code: the Jekyll-Angular-Firebase (JAF) stack - Max_Horstmann
http://maxhorstmann.net/blog/2014/09/10/web-apps-with-no-backend-code-the-jekyll-angular-firebase-jaf-stack/

======
kylerberry
I'm still not sure why you bothered incorporating Jekyll at all. What is it
doing that you couldn't do with Angular?

~~~
Max_Horstmann
Avoid duplication across multiple pages, e.g. top navigation, footer etc. Note
how "Notes" and "People" are separate pages. Angular is sufficient for single-
page apps, so if you want to put all your logic on a single page you won't
need Jekyll.

